# First Day on the Job



## Ethanol4all (Mar 8, 2008)

<_< 

Hey all,

So i have a story that'll probably make all the noobie EMS-ers feel SO MUCH BETTER ABOUT all the hardships of starting off in this crazy field...

So it was my second call, I was still being watched over by my FTO. This wasn't even an emergency call, btw, it was a routine transport. 

For some reason, my FTO was hell bent on giving me the absolute hardest time, and as him and his partner were wheeling the patient away to the patient's destination, i was in the back of the rig, finishing up paperwork. 

My FTO decides to hurry me (just to give me a hard time). I freaked a bit, screamed "OK OK I'm COMING i'm coming!!!" and tried to run to catch up. Except, as i'm coming out of the rig, i get tangled up a bit, "woah...woah WOAH!!!..."

As i'm coming out, my boot gets hooked on the stupid serrated step stuck on the back bumper of the ambulance and WHOOMPH!

I go face down into the pavement... luckily catching myself with my hands before i hit my head. paperwork goes flying. EMT belt accessories. glucose goes flying. Gloves go flying. nasal cannula's go airborne. 

my FTO and his partner just glare at me, ALONG with the patient...and as if on cue, start laughing their a$$es off :glare:. The other EMT starts to literally drool onto the floor from laughing so hard. My FTO can barely talk, and in between gasps for air, asks me brokenly "....are.....    *LAUGH* ARE YOU.... *LAUGH LAUGH* ...you ok.....?"

Even the patient starts laughing, and points at me "you're the EMT? forget that, i don't want you carrying me *LAUGH LAUGH LAUGH*" 

Yeah...lol....   good times ^_^


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm glad you are able to laugh off that situation, I am sorry that your FTO is acting like a horse's behind instead of be a mentor like he should <_<.  Just remember there are still good people out there, keep on learning and congrats on your new job!!


----------



## midway199 (Mar 8, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me how people can laugh at other people getting hurt.  Falling down is bad, but falling off a step is even worse.  I remember playing with my niece and nephew, running through a lightly wooded area as they were chasing me.  I tripped on some sticks and fell into a pile of wood.    It happened so fast, I swear the ground just reached up and hit me in the face.  I just couldn't get my hands out in front of me fast enough.

If you think it was funny and all in good fun, I'll take your word, cuz I know I've done silly things and caused some laughs.  We all have, surely.  And our silly mishaps often build cameraderie, and give us something to laugh about at water coolers, company picnics, award dinners, etc.  But I hope your partners were seriously concerned about your well being at some point after the fall.  Sounds like it was your FTO's fault intentional or not.

Don't mean to see only the dark side of the situation, but I've been the new guy before, and know how stressful it can be.

MS


----------



## Meursault (Mar 8, 2008)

midway199 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how people can laugh at other people getting hurt.



I don't understand it, but it most certainly does not stop me.
It's also a classic "guy thing."
In my experience, once everyone has stopped laughing too hard to move purposefully, the injured party is checked on and taken care of.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Mar 10, 2008)

gotta love the pt laughing too, i love fun pts like that.


----------



## basic (Mar 27, 2008)

Ethanol4all said:


> <_<
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> ...



lol i'm sure i'll have some stories to tell when i start


----------



## Explorer127 (Apr 29, 2008)

lol, i didn't know how to get into the back of the ambulance... i didn't know how to open the doors, so i had someone open them for me.

then, i couldn't figure out how to get out. i was stuck in there. it was rather embarassing.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 16, 2008)

*Similiar*

Hi

Well I remember my very first day of clinicals with our amb. service. I tripped out, I ran a pt stretcher into a wall (with the pt on it ) LOL And.... On top of all that, I broke my toe by running the stretcher over it


----------



## RailFan77 (May 16, 2008)

you know...as much as I wanna say I wouldn't have laughed, I probably would have.  At least you can laugh about it now.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 24, 2008)

don't feel bad though the first time that i ran into the ER i literally ran into the ER. you know you see sliding glass doors and you assume the things will automatically open and don't ever think twice at full sprint. i ended up being a pt myself that night for epistaxis.


----------

